# Asbestos in Drywall



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This came up in a conversation today, 

_Although asbestos has not been used as a component of drywall products since the 1980s, asbestos-containing dust may be generated during wall repair or demolition of buildings constructed before 1980._

http://www.asbestos.net/occupations/drywall-tapers.html


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

So now do I need asbestos training to work on any house pre 1980? Or will RRP for lead cover it. I doubt it will as asbestos is a lot lighter than lead and can float in the air for weeks if released. At least that is what my rrp instructor said.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RRP does not cover it, but OHSA does.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone should do a thread on respirators. Which cartridge is best for micro fibres?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a call some time last spring (?) from a lawyer who was involved with a class action suit against one of the joint compound manufacturers (National Gypsum ?) and was looking for information.

yes, this is still a concern in homes built while asbestos was in the JC. Mesothelioma is NOT a fun condition. Warren Zevon died from it. 

Take precautions WHENEVER you sand ANYTHING and do not tell the EPA.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

daArch said:


> I got a call some time last spring (?) from a lawyer who was involved with a class action suit against one of the joint compound manufacturers (National Gypsum ?) and was looking for information.
> 
> yes, this is still a concern in homes built while asbestos was in the JC. Mesothelioma is NOT a fun condition. Warren Zevon died from it.
> 
> Take precautions WHENEVER you sand ANYTHING and do not tell the EPA.



Japan is saying that silver nano causes mesothelioma too.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

RCP said:


> This came up in a conversation today,
> 
> _Although asbestos has not been used as a component of drywall products since the 1980s, asbestos-containing dust may be generated during wall repair or demolition of buildings constructed before 1980._
> 
> http://www.asbestos.net/occupations/drywall-tapers.html


Thanks for this Chris.

Here's another link that is quite helpful in raising awareness about asbestos and identifying potential sources within buildings.

http://www.worksafebc.com/publicati...ic/assets/pdf/asbestos_hazards_homeowners.pdf

The best policy is just to make wearing a respirator a part of your routine when working in dusty environments.

I even put mine on when I go the the dump. Who knows what's in that stuff everyone else is dumping?


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Thanks for this Chris.
> 
> 
> The best policy is just to make wearing a respirator a part of your routine when working in dusty environments.
> ...


Not if you don't have the right cartridge. Re-breathing is worse than no respirator at all. As well, Cartridges for lead and asbestos can cause re-breathing of vapor.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> Not if you don't have the right cartridge. Re-breathing is worse than no respirator at all. As well, Cartridges for lead and asbestos can cause re-breathing of vapor.


I never heard of the re breathing.

Question: As long as the repirator has an exaust valve, how can you re-breath carbon dioxide?

Thanks


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I never heard of the re breathing.
> 
> Question: As long as the repirator has an exaust valve, how can you re-breath carbon dioxide?
> 
> Thanks


 
Carbon dioxide isn't the problem, it's either micro fibres that go right through a particle pre-filter and then through a vapor cartridge and into your lungs, then what doesn't get held by your lungs get's eddied in your mask because their isn't enough direct velocity to clear it out. Instead of breathing and expelling- you're actually upping the dosage with every breath. Charcoal doesn't work for micro-fibres. Gotta have hepa p-100.

Organic Vapors that carry voc's aren't caught by a hepa filter and can saturate carbon filters that are over 40 hours old or that have have been left to exposure over night. When that happens, it's the same as holding a voc saturated rag in front of your nose. 

The larger the paticulate matter, the more chance of it getting caught in the prefilter. Wearing a respirator without prefilters when spraying acrylic is worse than no respirator because carbon filters don't absorb large particles. Same as above, they "eddy" in your mask and you rebreath.

Point is that whatever comes through your respirator gets trapped in your mask. Yes, part of it is expelled but part of it get's recycled into your lungs. So instead of breathing, for example, 100 parts per million with every breath, you are now breathing 200 parts per million and the concentration increases with every breath, so does the lack of odor- so you don't really know it.

*When you inhale, there is more direct velocity and more of a vacuum- everything in the mask that isn't stuck to the walls of it, goes into your lungs and a vacuum is left. When you exhale, because of the shape of the mask- no vacuum is created. The space within the mask is never fully cleared and saturated with whatever is in your lungs. Yes, part of it is CO2, but a very small amount. It's the other voc's, micro-fibres, particulate matter, or micro organisms that are the issue. *


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

maybe this is why "educated" people don't do what we do...not saying anyone here is an idiot but seriously, Harvard and an easy life avoiding hazardous fumes isn't in the future.


lol, save the "reports" I already knew this industry is going to be hazardous to my health.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> Carbon dioxide isn't the problem, it's either micro fibres that go right through a particle pre-filter and then through a vapor cartridge and into your lungs, then what doesn't get held by your lungs get's eddied in your mask because their isn't enough direct velocity to clear it out. Instead of breathing and expelling- you're actually upping the dosage with every breath. Charcoal doesn't work for micro-fibres. Gotta have hepa p-100.
> 
> Organic Vapors that carry voc's aren't caught by a hepa filter and can saturate carbon filters that are over 40 hours old or that have have been left to exposure over night. When that happens, it's the same as holding a voc saturated rag in front of your nose.
> 
> ...


The combination filters I use with my 3M 7800 series full face respirator pretty much mitigates the problems you describe with re-breathing. 
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/3m-60926-multi-gas-vapor-cartridge/p100-filter.html However, I think an argument could be made that C02 gas could develope in a mask if the filters are clogged, and exaust ports aren't suffciently working.

As far as cartridges that are designed for organic vapors, I've been instructed that it's not until you can't breath properly through them, or you begin to smell solvents or paints, that they need changing. I usually change mine out regularly anyway.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lung disease rocks!:thumbup:So does emphysema:thumbsup:So does TMJ from wearing your respirator too tight!:notworthy:I have a feeling though that all of that will pail in comparison to the first wave of silver nano victims.arty: Party on!


Until this last dose of two part eurethane for me, I thought I could safely use a cartridge that I had left out all night. If your spraying something that strong.. be vigilant! Wrap your cartridges at night. Just saying- I'm ill. And yeah- don't we all know the dangers? Well? I don't know about that... variables can multiply hazards and msds sheets don't accurately depict dangers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff guys, why don't one of you start a new thread on respirators?
How many of you have been fitted for their respirators?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> Lung disease rocks!:thumbup:So does emphysema:thumbsup:So does TMJ from wearing your respirator too tight!:notworthy:I have a feeling though that all of that will pail in comparison to the first wave of silver nano victims.arty: Party on!
> 
> 
> Until this last dose of two part eurethane for me, I thought I could safely use a cartridge that I had left out all night. If your spraying something that strong.. be vigilant! Wrap your cartridges at night. Just saying- I'm ill. And yeah- don't we all know the dangers? Well? I don't know about that... variables can multiply hazards and msds sheets don't accurately depict dangers.


mine go into gallon ziplock bags, and no i've never been "fitted" for a respirator. 
so Gucci sounding...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> I got a call some time last spring (?) from a lawyer who was involved with a class action suit against one of the joint compound manufacturers (National Gypsum ?) and was looking for information.
> 
> yes, this is still a concern in homes built while asbestos was in the JC. Mesothelioma is NOT a fun condition. Warren Zevon died from it.
> 
> Take precautions WHENEVER you sand ANYTHING and do not tell the EPA.


 I have been spraying and sanding asbestoes loaded drywall since 1973, when I'm not huffing paint. 

I just can't seem to get it to kill me !!!!! What's wrong with this stuff anyway???

Do you want to live forever??? (without happy meals?) Ya know, they HAVE proven, that if you live long enough,, something is gonna kill ya !!!

And about respirators,,, when you pull em out of your tool box and put em on,,, and they smell like mold,,, are they really safer than not using them???? I use em anyway, at least I don't have to smell the paint.


----------

